# Nike 460 SQ Tour Driver



## mrkkel35 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm reshafting a Nike 460 SQ Tour driver. I have a .335 tip shaft but it will not fit into the head. Any thoughts? I have cleaned out the former shaft and still it will not fit.


----------

